# Winers in America



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Just read "America Bad" and I am mad at most of you.
Your quick quipes and quotes do not mean a thing.
You need to support America and stand up and help.

I have traveled to many places in the world. There are people out there that just hate Americans for whatever reason and there are many people that are just as ordinary and kind, with the same wants and dreams. I have met both.

I would say the majority of you reading this and talking big in "America Bad" have no idea what it takes to point a gun at someone, let alone would have to pull the trigger. You have no idea. One thing I admire about the situation over there, they have the guts to stand up and fight. Would you if you had to. Of course you at this website would but, I believe the vast majority of the people in the U.S. could not and would not even know how to. There are too many people willing to undermind the United States of America.

One thing you need to understand now, is that there are terrorist in this country now. We even have them in our government system. The CIA, FBI, and other angencies have their hands full.
Do not be part of the problem. Be helpful.

Another thing you need to be aware of is that if something really bad happens in any of the big cities (like a dirty bomb), we will have thousands of people coming to the Dakota's to get away.

Well I got that off my chest and let me get down from the soapbox.
Help local law enforcement, report suspious things, and always have a suggestion to better things. If called upon be ready to support the Home Land. Sorry if I offended anyone, come to think about it no I'm not, get off your dead a$$ and be a part of the solution.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Norseman said:


> I would say the majority of you reading this and talking big in "America Bad" have no idea what it takes to point a gun at someone, let alone would have to pull the trigger. You have no idea. One thing I admire about the situation over there, they have the guts to stand up and fight. Would you if you had to. Of course you at this website would but, I believe the vast majority of the people in the U.S. could not and would not even know how to. There are too many people willing to undermind the United States of America.


You don't know me, and I don't know you, but as far as what you wrote here, speak for yourself. You have posted here 6 times, do you really think that you know the backgrounds of any of us to make a blanket statement like this. I for one do know what it takes. Do you?

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sure it takes a lot of courage to hold a gun up towards someone in anger, but then again petty robbers do it daily at gas stations and drug stores, what's your point?



> You need to support America and stand up and help.


Help to mould the rest of the world as our brass sees fit? Not a chance in hell.



> There are too many people willing to undermind the United States of America.


Undermine it? In what way? Questioning the ethics of the decisions made by our government undermines it? If America was filled with people who went along with every decision it would be a dictatorship.



> Another thing you need to be aware of is that if something really bad happens in any of the big cities (like a dirty bomb), we will have thousands of people coming to the Dakota's to get away.


Boy talk about the optimistic conservatives, but what does that have to do with anything?



> Sorry if I offended anyone, come to think about it no I'm not, get off your dead a$$ and be a part of the solution.


Finish this sentence "I am part of the solution because I am/have ..."


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Finish this sentence "I am part of the solution because I am/have ..."


Jeez M_T, I've asked this question of you several times on other threads and not gotten an answer from you. Why don't you finish your own sentence. In fact why don't you just GALL.

huntin1


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

MT u know what it does take a lot of guts to point a gun at someone but the difference between gas men and our military is that the gas men only do it because they need money but our military does it because there protecting there country from a little something called terrerism quote me if you wish but i dont think you would have enough guts to actually go over there and DEFEND your country u just go and spout of about how our government is horrible because a republican is in office but if a democrat was in office i bet u still wouldnt support it because your afraid your afraid of dying for what your spouting off about well this is where heroes come in they die so obnoxious people like u can spout off


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Finish this sentence "I am part of the solution because I am/have ..."
> ...


Of which solution do you speak? It's rather hard to answer a general question. I asked norse what part he did to help his solution.



> MT u know what it does take a lot of guts to point a gun at someone but the difference between gas men and our military is that the gas men only do it because they need money but our military does it because there protecting there country from a little something called terrerism quote me if you wish but i dont think you would have enough guts to actually go over there and DEFEND your country u just go and spout of about how our government is horrible because a republican is in office but if a democrat was in office i bet u still wouldnt support it because your afraid your afraid of dying for what your spouting off about well this is where heroes come in they die so obnoxious people like u can spout off


We are fighting terrorist in Iraq? Could have fooled me. You can't defend your country from insurgents several thousand miles away. We WERE fighting terrorists in Afghanistan, but Iraq would have a more profitable outcome, and thus we changed direction. I'm not sure who I would quote you to, but I assure you they would be confused if I did. If there was a democrat in office we would not currently be in Iraq. If there was still a major offensive in Afghanistan actually trying to take out the people who wish to hurt us, and I thought that I could do more good with a rifle in hand than a pencil, I would most certainly go.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Norseman

Sounds like a Viking with his sword in his hand and your going to get everyone even if it is 20 to one. Boy for a new fellow you sure pooped in your nest. I think perhaps I am misjudging you, but then you didn't give us much to go on except you think we are mostly jerks. Personally I haven't decided to laugh of be offended like everyone else. As if you care??????

First of all blanket statements are rarely correct or received well.

You have traveled to many places in the world. I'm impressed but not influenced.



> I would say the majority of you reading this and talking big in "America Bad" have no idea what it takes to point a gun at someone,


There are swat snipers, and military people you are talking to here. Before you pass judgment on everyone do you know what it is like?



> One thing I admire about the situation over there, they have the guts to stand up and fight.


I'm guessing you will agree with me here, but I have to make a point. I would admire them if they fight for a just cause, but I do not if it was in support of their radical ideals of kill all the infidels. I would not have admired the Germans at Auschwitz.



> There are too many people willing to undermind the United States of America.


I totally agree with you Norseman. I am not sure what some of your points are, I may agree with you on many more, I don't know.



> One thing you need to understand now, is that there are terrorist in this country now.


I completely agree again. That is why I argue about Saudi Arabia with MT. They like us have terrorists, but like us I think they are trying to do something about it.



> Help local law enforcement


I think you offended one.

I think I may agree with you on many things, but I think you don't know this site well enough yet to know who your allies are. I was glad to hear from you, but I wish you would be more specific on some things, so I know how to respond.

I'm not offended Norseman, and my intention here was not to offend you. I did give you a little grief to begin with, but I hope it was constructive criticism.


----------

